# What's the funniest thing that has happened to you as a musician?



## cellogrl

One time I saw a cellist with a white rosin rag tucked into his pants, and I thought it was toilet paper. I mustered up the courage to go tell him and halfway through I realized it wasn't what I thought it was.


----------



## stevens

cellogrl said:


> One time I saw a cellist with a white rosin rag tucked into his pants, and I thought it was toilet paper. I mustered up the courage to go tell him and halfway through I realized it wasn't what I thought it was.


...what was it?


----------



## BaronScarpia

stevens said:


> ...what was it?


Err... a rosin rag! As said in the original post!


----------



## stevens

BaronScarpia said:


> Err... a rosin rag! As said in the original post!


LOL .. Im really stupid


----------



## arpeggio

*It's the good life, in the 75th Army Band*

I have all sort of incidents when I was in the Army.

One of my favorites (It will be funny to others but not to me.) is I was playing bassoon at an outdoor concert in Richmond, Virginia. I took in a deep breath and sucked in and swallowed a moth.  As a pro(?) I kept on playing as if nothing happened.


----------



## stevens

I was playing organ at a concert in a large church and in the middle of the programme I was supposed to give a singer a quiet chord "G major". I played the "G major". -Unfortunately, I didnt notice that the voice "trumpet" were activated.
(And this was a powerful organ)


----------



## stevens

One time I played a Chopin programme at a small consert. Half way thru the last piece I suddenly (and surprised!) felt knockings at my back and an older lady asked me whith a low voice if I could stay and drink some coffe whith them afterwards. Well, I cant play a Chopin ballade and talk at the same time so I nodded "yes" whith my head. -Strange!


----------



## jamesvr

I'm not sure it's funny, but I had an embarrassing moment at a local church in London while on tour there. As I walked through the beautiful glass door lugging my bass; I asked Heidi, who was our contra bassoonist, if she had the door that I might let go of it. She said "yes," but not to me. I heard a loud sound of glass crashing and turned to see her case through the what was once a glass door. The rector suggested that it was a "smashing" start to the program.


----------

